# Games you play to keep your V happy?



## Aussie_Vizsla (Apr 20, 2009)

Please share the games you play with your Vizsla to keep them happy and active???


----------



## john_wi (Mar 3, 2009)

My boy loves to wrestle in the backyard.
I will go so far as to get down on my hands and knees. I dont know if rough play will bite me in the ass later (no pun intended) but he likes to be chase and be chased. We will growl at each other, he will bark at me...but he is very aware that we are just playing. I can still put my hand to his mouth without him biting me. He will take my hand in his mouth, but he does not bite down. When I am done playing I put him on his side and pet him...he them knows we are over the rough stuff.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi John-Wi, I must admit I wrestle with my V as well. She likes to mouth my hand quite a bit. Never been bitten by her. If she starts to press down I just say "no biting" and she relaxes.

Other games:
Hide and Seek (make her WAIT while you hide or send off one of the kids).
Tracking (both of these games use her nose & she goes mad with excitment).
Retrieving (obviously).
Just bought a soft frisby and getting her to catch it. First frisby was hard and lasted less than 1min!
Just starting to teach her some agility. Starting with jumping over objects.

I think Kailua decribed one where her and her husband walk down a field on opposite sides calling the V from one to the other and giving it a treat.


----------



## ritz (Apr 29, 2008)

We have taught Ritz "go crazy" and she tends to "vizsla-ize" the house (our term for it the dead sprint run). She becomes possessed and will create a track and run the same track 4-8 times at dead sprint. It will be completely random and is never the same track each time. She absolutely loves to do it--even if she is dead tired. It is great to release that final spurt of energy before she goes to bed...


----------



## john_wi (Mar 3, 2009)

Ahh yes Ritz. My V does same thing. I just let him go crazy hoping that he doesn't smack into a wall or doorway.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

it is like a train in my house when Duke and Riley get to running their laps around the house.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

I play _"buy new house slippers"_ with my V ... I don't really like this game ... but he seems to enjoy it ... it's a pretty simple game as the name implies. see, i buy a pair of house slippers and when I forget to put them in the closet when I'm not wearing them - he chews them beyond recognition - this is how he _"teaches"_ me a lesson ... then I'm off to the store to buy another pair. I guess the game is over when I stop buying new house slippers ... so far he's winning 4-0 ;D


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Perfect! smart dog and he is simply trying to keep you disciplined!!


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

we play with a laser pen and our vizslas go crazy, if we say anything that sounds like "laser" they go nuts, and if i just pick up a regular pen to right something they start looking around for the light lol, but other than that i play frisbee with lili while tobi looks for invisible magic elfs in the bushes, well at least thats what i think he sees because he can stand there with him head in a bush for like 5 minutes strait, so tobi kinda entertains himself, and their biggest enjoyment is going to our large desert fields and run their hearts out, and once in a while a rabbit will pop up and they'd chase it, its funny cuz tobi has gotten close enough to catch it but he just gives up and turns around, basically cuz we never taught them to hunt, and having other pets in our house we had to teach them to ...not eat them lol


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree dragon - laser pen is GREAT ! Just discovered it - our v loves it, not to mention it's hirarous ;D


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

I have done it also.It can be quite amusing.Although I think it can be additicting for the dogs.It seems like any hadow any light spot can be very attracting to my dogs.I think I have turned them into junkies.


----------

